# FreeBSD 10 and ssh not working



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm testing out 10.0-BETA2 and I dig it so far, I like the ZFS option for the install. I can't get SSH to work though.  I've added


```
sshd_enable="YES"
```

to /etc/rc.conf and I can't connect to it remotely. The machine has internet access as I've been compiling ports all morning.  Is there something that has been added in 10.0 that requires more than sshd_enable to be set in rc.conf?


----------



## trh411 (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you get are error trying to connect, or does the connect attempt time out? If an error, please share it with us.

Also, if you are setting this up manually, you need to reboot after making the change to /etc/rc.conf, or start the service manually with `service sshd start`.


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

No error, just a timeout.


----------



## trh411 (Oct 31, 2013)

*I*f you are setting this up manually, you need to reboot after making the change to /etc/rc.conf, or start the service manually with `service sshd start`.


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had already rebooted after making my changes to /etc/rc.conf and I tried to start it manually just in case but it's already running.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2013)

Check your firewall.  It must allow incoming SSH.  Downloading ports is an outgoing connection, probably allowed by default.  And the firewall in this case can be on the FreeBSD system, a separate hardware device on the network, or both.


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't have any firewalls on the machine enabled unless 10.0-BETA2 has one enabled by default, but it's my understanding (at least with 9.x) that none of the three firewalls installed are not enabled by default after install. This is all local but I double checked my router to make sure I didn't put some configuration in, and I haven't.


----------



## segfault (Oct 31, 2013)

My ISP seems to block me from SSH'ing into my box over the internet, but I can SSH around between my home machines on the same network. Is your ISP possibly the blocker?


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

No, my ISP lets me connect from outside the network, but this problem is happening on the same network.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2013)

Does `pgrep sshd` show a number?
Does `ssh localhost` work?
Have you modified /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
Can the client `ping` the FreeBSD system?


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

Odd, it was a hardware problem after all.  I rebooted the router with the same settings and all is well.  Thanks everyone.


----------

